# [SOLVED] My LAN is missing



## wpd364 (Mar 19, 2008)

My boyfriend recently build a computer. It worked just fine until a computer geek came in and fixed a software issue. I now cannot find my LAN connection in my netwoek connections. The 1394 adapter is there but nothing else. I know it's still in my computer but I have no idea how to restore it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My LAN is missing*

The drivers for the NIC probably have to be reloaded. I'd suggest keeping that person away from your computer in the future. :smile:


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## wpd364 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: My LAN is missing*

The only thing under network adapters is 1294 Net adapter. There are no ? or red x's anywhere. Everything appears to be functioning properly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My LAN is missing*

The network adapter(s) are either disabled in the BIOS, not firmly seated in their connectors, or have died. Could this "geek" have removed the adapters?


----------



## wpd364 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: My LAN is missing*

I suppose its possible...I will take it apart and make sire everything is in place.


----------



## wpd364 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: My LAN is missing*

Thank you so much. I had my boyfriend check the network adapters and they were disabled. I can't thank you enough. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My LAN is missing*

No problem, glad we could help. :smile:


----------

